
Show HN: What's wrong with team collaboration tools? We built Comtify - paekut
http://comtify.com?r=HN
======
michaeldwp
Hi,

Congratulations on releasing your app! I just wanted to mention something that
I'm hoping will help you guys.

I realize that you've probably worked hard on the design of the website; but,
personally I think the design needs a bit of an upgrade.

The layout is pretty good, but here's a few things I'm noticing:

    
    
      1. The fonts are thin, and kind of hard to read (check out
      Google fonts for other choices)
    
      2. I'd suggest removing the faded images in the 
      backgrounds of certain sections, like the one in the "Do it 
      all from a single page." The problem is it makes me lean in 
      and squint to see what's in the image. Instead, if you want 
      to show something, show it as a fully visible image, and add 
      the caption/sub-title above or below it.
    
      3. The buttons and other elements look a bit dated, in my 
      humble opinion.
    

I really, sincerely hope this doesn't offend or upset you, that's not my
intention at all, and I realize this may be coming off a bit harsh; but I'm
being blunt with you because I actually almost left your page within the first
5 seconds because of these things.

It didn't seem like a trustworthy site, for starters.

My suggestion would be to either pick an HTML theme from themeforest.net, or
try to find a nice UI kit (try googling for "css ui kit" or "free css ui kit"
and see what comes up.)

It's more important that you shipped, so this is great! But, I'd suggest
taking some time to polish your homepage.

I hope this helps, and my humble apologies if it comes off as harsh.

Edit: grammar.

~~~
paekut
Hey @michaeldwp, thanks a lot for the kind feedback. Really appreciate you
putting so much time in writing this.

Actually our design is still a WIP and we don't have a full-time designer yet.

And it doesn't sound harsh at all. Thanks again!

------
wingerlang
I'd improve your explainer video, there's just so much going on.

\- Bottom windows bar is there for no reason

\- Screencast lite watermark

\- Slowly moving and disappearing instructions/explanation

\- All of this while the actual usage of the site is going on

I closed the video around halfway in due to it being hard or annoying to
follow along with

~~~
paekut
Thanks @wingerlang, will work on it.

It is a makeshift video as of now, just made last night.

------
fiatjaf
It seems amazing, but I quite don't get what it is, exactly, is it a single-
page "board" with a thousand of "apps" for team collaboration you can install?

Anyway, I'm not a team, but I think this will be useful to many people, if it
is what I'm thinking.

~~~
paekut
So it is a system which leverages the 'threading' feature so that you can do a
lot of things - bug tracking, task management, knowledge sharing, calendaring
and reminding, file sharing, CRM etc. As everything is a thread, you can drag
a thread into different forms so that it serves as a multi-functional tool. So
this is a different approach, as opposed to integration with different tools.

Hope I'm able to explain myself.

